# Laminate?



## AnarchicQ (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi, I was considering making bookmarks of my characters, but I'm not sure how much laminating costs, or even where to go to get it done, though I assume it would be some place like Kinkos. 

Anyone have experience with this sort of thing?


----------



## DarkMeW (Dec 3, 2007)

Xyron makes an easy laminating machine. You print and then feed it through the crank powered lamination process. They have different types of laminations for everything from book marking to magnetic backing. I believe they are still available from www.dickblick.com for a reasonable price.


----------



## xainy (Dec 6, 2007)

My laminator cost about $35-40 [not sure as it was a gift]. It's Scotch brand and it's AWESOME. It laminates clearly and with no bubbles and it's automatic [not crank] and it's a HEAT laminator. It's really great.

But other than that, Kinkos or Staples will do it. I'm not sure how much they cost...? Our local laminating people had lower quality stuff than my new laminator and they charged $1 for each SHEET of laminate used [which I could fit two or three bookmarks on or 4 or 5 badges, depending on the size of the bookmarks/badges].
I think Staples was close to that price the one time we went there...$2 or $3 per sheet of laminate, but it was much thicker laminate. Better quality.

BUT even with Staples, a couple of my things got bubbles and even one of them almost got lost! She didn't see it in the envelope she had them in and only realized she hadn't laminated it when I said, "one of my things is missing D:". Then she laminated that one for free, but imagine if I hadn't noticed.

All in all, I think this laminator that my husband bought me was the BEST investment, hands down, that I have ever made [albeit and involuntary investment]. I laminate things quite frequently. It was also pretty self explainatory in its use if you read the manual. I was scared to use it at first in case I screwed something up, but when I finally did it, I was just like, "...is that it? Seriously?"

My advice to you is...if you think you'll be frequently laminating things, buy one. It's better quality and it'll cost less in the long run, IMO, especially if you have to pay quite a bit for gas to get to your nearest lamination place.
But if it's only going to be a one or two time thing, just get them laminated at a store. There's no sense in paying a lot of money for something you're not going to use a lot.

If you want me to, I could probably dig and find the exact model of my laminator on the internet. 

Hope I was helpful and not just long-winded. : D


----------



## mordormaster277 (Dec 8, 2007)

I was just at Kinkos today and they charged me $2.18 to laminate one thing. I agree; if you're going to be doing a lot of laminating, get your own. 
Those guys overcharge. D=


----------



## Odjit-Sanura (Dec 11, 2007)

if you plan on doing alot of your own laminating, i would suggest getting a small laminating machine.  i know office depot sells them...cant remember how much it costs, but you can always get refil laminate sheets.  Just keep in mind as you do more sheets, open a window cause it really starts to smell of burnt plastic as you go along.  (i used to work in a print shop  in binding, and another office where they did presentations all laminated...it really gives you a headache after a while if you dont have good air flow)


----------



## xainy (Dec 11, 2007)

Odjit-Sanura said:
			
		

> if you plan on doing alot of your own laminating, i would suggest getting a small laminating machine.  i know office depot sells them...cant remember how much it costs, but you can always get refil laminate sheets.  Just keep in mind as you do more sheets, open a window cause it really starts to smell of burnt plastic as you go along.  (i used to work in a print shop  in binding, and another office where they did presentations all laminated...it really gives you a headache after a while if you dont have good air flow)



Weird, mine doesn't have a smell.


----------



## Odjit-Sanura (Dec 11, 2007)

xainy said:
			
		

> Odjit-Sanura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe my nose is more sensitive to burnt plastics....or that one was overused and had crispy black plastic on the inside .....i dunno!


----------



## xainy (Dec 11, 2007)

Maybe. Cause mine's fairly new! I've only heated it up...four times, I think. Maybe it'll start stinking after I've used it more. X)


----------

